# What length are the stock wheel bolts for an MKIV Golf?



## Buttero J-Lo (Mar 5, 2003)

Im going to be running spacers with my new wheels, and want to make sure Im getting the correct length for the new bolts. Thanks.


----------



## Buttero J-Lo (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: What length are the stock wheel bolts for an MKIV Golf? (Buttero J-Lo)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FlyersGLI7 (Feb 24, 2003)

*Re: What length are the stock wheel bolts for an MKIV Golf? (Buttero J-Lo)*

Whomever you're buying the spacers from should know what size lugs you need. I got mine from http://parts4vws.com, bought the spacers and lugs, and they send you the proper length that you need for you application.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 03VDUB (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: What length are the stock wheel bolts for an MKIV Golf? (FlyersGLI7)*

14.5x28mm


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: What length are the stock wheel bolts for an MKIV Golf? (03VDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03VDUB* »_14.5x28mm 

I think you meen 14mmX1.5mm and not 14.5 .


----------



## 03VDUB (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: What length are the stock wheel bolts for an MKIV Golf? (dennisgli)*

acutally, they are 14.5x28mm, but thanks..


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: What length are the stock wheel bolts for an MKIV Golf? (03VDUB)*

Huh? 14.5mm diameter? Or 14.5mm thread pitch?


----------



## Buttero J-Lo (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: What length are the stock wheel bolts for an MKIV Golf? (dennisgli)*

yeah, they are def 14*1.5*28


----------

